
Only 15% of the Basecamp operations budget is spent on Ruby - amree
https://m.signalvnoise.com/only-15-of-the-basecamp-operations-budget-is-spent-on-ruby/
======
richliss
The S3 storage price they get is interesting.

They must have used the “WEAREPARTOWNEDBYJEFFBEZOS” discount code.

------
Arnt
Didn't they recently publish a blog post saying "we have caches at every
layer?" Yes: [https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3112-how-basecamp-next-got-
to...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3112-how-basecamp-next-got-to-be-so-
damn-fast-without-using-much-client-side-ui)

1\. I wonder how large their CPU time budget would be without all the caching.

2\. Of course they're right. Being twice as fast is generally irrelevant,
unless CPU is the bottleneck. We call it O(n), not kO(n), because the k means
so little.

